# questions about crypt trimming



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Trimming of a leaf or two won't hurt the crypts if its one of the more vigorous species like the wendtiis. I'll often mow done some leaves if they get covered with holes or algae. I once went and trimmed off about 10 leaves from a wendtii in one of my tanks and it bounced back in about a month. I wouldn't recommend this with the slower growing species but a leaf or two won't be too bad if the crypt is fully established and healthy.

When receiving new crypts, I trim the roots to make them easier to plant and to encourage them to root through the substrate. Hope that helps.


----------



## 5BodyBlade (Feb 8, 2011)

I trim lots of leaves from my crypts (wendttii and beckettii) to keep them the size and shape I want. I've never had any problems. I'm sure that if it's established it can take it opposed to something newly planted. I would trim older unhealthy leaves as often as you like as long as there is new growth. I usually wait until plantlets are a couple of inches tall before severing from the mother plant and I always trim a little off the roots before replanting. I saw somewhere it stimulates growth. Makes sense to me.


----------



## kalawai2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

I totally trimmed back my C.Spiralis more like mowed it. It grew back trifold...amazing plant.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the answer so far! Here is a bit more info to help clarify.

All of the plants I have now are pretty fast growers so I am not too worried about them growing back. My concern was really this: Once a leaf gets a hole in it that means it is starting to die, right? Will trimming those holey leaves (usually they are the oldest ones, at the bottom of the plant) help the plant by making sure nutrients only go to the good leaves and not be diverted to the dying ones? Should I trim those dying leaves immediately, or do they still serve a purpose for the plant and thus be left alone? And the, how many leaves should I keep on the plant after I trim it? In other words, how many is too much?

And lastly, when it is safe/best to cut a plantlet from the runner so I can replant it elsewhere? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## 5BodyBlade (Feb 8, 2011)

I'd cut them as soon as you see holes/dying leaves. I don't think plants can pick and choose which leaves get nutrients. So holey leaves get nutrients just as well as healthy ones. As for how much is too much I'd say whatever is unhealthy should go even if it only leaves 1 or 2 leaves.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

You can trim old leaves once they start to melt. It will help save some trouble with your water parameters. As far as runners, I let them get 3 leaves, then gently pull the runner up with tweezers to expose the runner and some roots. I leave them like this for about a month to let them harden off then clip the runner and inch from the plant and pull the plant.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

I try to leave the runners and let the colony grow out. I only separate them in order to fill in an area or if they are too crowded.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your answers. I have several of my rare crypts with multiple runners that I am looking forward to splitting. I will start trimming my crypts a bit more frequently now, with an eye for leaves that are starting to go. I had been just waiting for them to fall off, but it seems to me now that might not be the best answer. I am still very new to the crypt scene and would like to make as few mistakes as possible. Thanks to everyone for your help!


----------

